# Digitrax DCC



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

Hello,

I'm about to order an entry-level DCC Controller (Digitrax Zephyr DCS 51), even though I'll never have more than one Loco on my layout, and I won't have any branch lines or switching either. I just need to be able to call up sounds individually on my BLI steam loco, and my old Analog controller won't give me bell or whistle. 

I've reviewed the Zephyr including YouTube videos, but nobody has told me if the AC power from the wall shuts off when the Power Off button on the Controller is pressed, or if the power supply is still energized until the wall plug is pulled. 

Thanks in advance for your replies,
Water Stop


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

Any wall transformer (train or otherwise) will be energized if plugged into the wall, unless there is a power switch on the AC feeding the transformer.

The Zephyr should shut down the power to the track when powered off, but the Zephyr would still have power from the transformer if plugged into the wall.

When in doubt, for safety, unplug the transformer from the wall when not in use, or working on the track/layout.

John


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Water Stop, here is a product that might just work for you. It is called "DC Master analog
control module". It is a BLI product. It will activate your sounds and you can keep DC. It
is for DC users. Look it up on the BLI site. It works, I have one. All my stuff is boxed and in a storage unit or I would sell you mine. They retail for $49.95. I went DCC and have no use for the "DC Master". You can even program CVs with it. I know You don't care about that but someday you may. Look the product up online.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

Hey Mopac, 

The Owner's Manual for my new BLI 2-8-0 Consolidation (with Paragon 2 sound), explains in detail the functions of the DC Master Analog Control Module, which really interests me, except that I'll have 2 "boxes" on the layout instead of the Digitrax Zephyr, which has one box (plus a plug-in power supply), which I'm also considering. 

On the other hand, the BLI Master Analog Control Module module is a passive device, getting its power from my old Analog Controller, with no seperate power supply to unplug. 

So it comes down to this:

Do I want a self-contained DCC controller that I have to unplug after every session, or do I want the clutter of 2 boxes that shut off with the Analog Controller panel switch?

My layout will never have more than 1 Loco, and has no branches or turnouts, but I would still like the capability of changing the Loco's CV's to suit my taste.

What would you do, in view of my simple operation?

Thanks, 
Water Stop


----------



## deedub35 (Jan 29, 2014)

If you want the Zephyr off completely then you can unplug the jack from the back of the box. You don't have to unplug the power supply from the wall outlet every time.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Perhaps you could put your wall outlet on a wall switch.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

Good idea Ken, except the Game Room addition was not wired up that way.

Water Stop


----------



## lovin it (Nov 21, 2012)

I have a DCS200 and DB200 along with the PS2012 and I have them all plugged into a power strip. I also have a couple of wall warts plugged into the strip. When I am done I just flip he switch on the strip and everything is off. Nice and simple.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

Hey Lovin' it,

Now that's a simple but great idea!

But now I'm considering (at much higher cost), a Wireless system, with base unit and wireless walk-around throttle.

Walk-around operation would be handy and practical when dealing with track dead spots or derailments.

Hmmmm...$$$$$
Water Stop


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Adding a wall switch to an outlet is pretty easy. Just put the wall switch near the outlet, run the input wires of the wall outlet to the switch then to the outlet.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Water Stop. You seem to be all over the place on this controller question. On another thread you were asking for a minimalist one and now you want Wireless, yet you said you got rid of the MRC system which had this feature because it was too complicated!


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

Hey Cycleops.

Yes, it's true...I _am_ all over the place with my controller wants and needs.

I should not have sold that MRC Prodigal 2 Wireless outfit!

I don't need DCC, I just thought that wireless would come in handy at times because of the 30-foot walk from my control station to the farthest point on my layout.

I'm still not sure what I want, but I better get it soon because the grandkids will be coming to visit next month. (But they're not interested in trains anyway.)

Water Stop


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

Waterstop,

I have been in your shoes. I got the Zephyr you mentioned and added the UT4D, and I think I am set for a long time. You need one additional device to complete the setup, but I cannot think of the item number as I write this. You cannot program on the UT4D, but you can do that on the DS51.

Bill


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

Hey Mister Bill,

If I get the Digitrax Zephyr, it _will_ be the DCS 51.

Water Stop


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

I have the same thing. I made a typo.

I have a little bitty keyboard and cannot type.

Bill


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

Oh?

Water Stop


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

Hey Bill,

I ordered the Digitrax Zephyr Xtra DCS 51 today.

Water Stop


----------

